# Niente PCMCIA... Supporto EXPRESSCARD?

## wildancer

Ragazzi ho un nuovo portatile, non ha pcmcia slot bensi EXPRESSCARD! Sapete se il motivo per cui non trovo niente su google è che va bene comunque pcmcia-cs? Come si configurano ste cose??

----------

## TwoMinds

...io vivo nell'età della pietra e manco sapevo che fossero già in commercio... comunque qui c'è qualcosa... e anzi c'è pure questo...

----------

## wildancer

Si beh, la configurazione del kernel l'ho fatta, ti ringrazio comunque dato che il 2° link mi ha tolto un paio di dubbi... come hai visto il 90% dei risultati di google cerca di appiopparti hardware "compatibile" il problema è un'altro.... Non servono demoni o programmi particolari come per le pcmcia?

----------

## flocchini

dipende da cosa ci attacchi... io nel vaio SZ ho un adattatore per sd/mmc che viene visto nativamente senza nessun driver, di fatto e' attaccata al bus pci-express, nessun pcmcia-cs x fortuna (mi e' sempre stato antipatico come demone  :Laughing: )

----------

## wildancer

Beh aspetterò di trovarmi con in mano hardware da testare... purtroppo il lettore mmc cel'ho proprio integrato!   :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Ragazzi ho un nuovo portatile, non ha pcmcia slot bensi EXPRESSCARD! Sapete se il motivo per cui non trovo niente su google è che va bene comunque pcmcia-cs? Come si configurano ste cose??

 

comunque a quanto ho capito, ma qui vorrei conferma, l'ESPRESSCARD è semplicamente un riporto del pettine di PCI-e verso l'esterno, con un minimo di logica. In teoria non è tanto il bus che vuole il driver (come PCMCIA, che era concettualmente una porta parallela evoluta attaccata al bus) quanto la perificerica attaccata, che a tutti gli effetti è una PCI-e ma con formato meccanico diverso.

ciao

----------

## flocchini

confermo in toto quanto dici, tant'e' vero che presto avremo in commercio box esterni x schede video pci-express con connessione expresscard

----------

## wildancer

Wow, fantastico comio! Ragazzi a me sta cosa sembra intelligente! D'altronde a che serve senno il pci hotplug?!?

----------

## comio

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Wow, fantastico comio! Ragazzi a me sta cosa sembra intelligente! D'altronde a che serve senno il pci hotplug?!?

 

per i server 24x7x365 quando si rompe qualcosa  :Wink: 

----------

